
Ask HN: Is Nativescript still relevant in days of flutter and React Native - rammy1234
With emergence of React Native and Flutter, is Nativescript still has a place in developing native mobile apps. Trying to understand how this framework is stacked against some popular frameworks out there.
======
chimon
NativeScript still has the backing of a large company and is still relevant
for the Angular/Vue crowd. Having used it, I would never recommend it as the
developer experience left a lot to be desired, but the platform has its niche.

~~~
rammy1234
means it is used in big enterprises and shown success ?

